# 10 sec exposure, tank at night - amateur but cool :)



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

Older canon powershot, time priority setting on a tripod. Tank is lit with 2 low power led night lights (how to here http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=198440)

Should have unplugged the heater, that's the orange light


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice shot! I actually like the orange light from the heater it's like a mini sun.


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

+1 on the mini sun!


----------



## halffrozen (Nov 4, 2011)

Sir, you have the Terminator behind you're tank.


----------



## dreamchick (Nov 15, 2012)

cool pic


----------



## CoffeeLove (Oct 31, 2012)

GMYukonon24s said:


> Nice shot! I actually like the orange light from the heater it's like a mini sun.


But it's a night shot.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

CoffeeLove said:


> But it's a night shot.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


LOL - maybe it's a Harvest Moon...


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

CoffeeLove said:


> But it's a night shot.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


How about Mars maybe?

Very cool shot.


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah, that is a cool shot.


----------



## TheNamelessPoet (May 17, 2012)

driftwoodhunter said:


> LOL - maybe it's a Harvest Moon...


bingo!!!

awesome pic!!!


----------



## MiniFishRoom (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## redsea (Jan 19, 2013)

That's pretty cool!


----------

